# UCA5 Driver test positive for COVID-19



## Uca5 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

geesh, i will gladly work at any facility where someone caught the covid19 bug

aint nothing but the common flu, no big deal


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> geesh, i will gladly work at any facility where someone caught the covis19 bug
> 
> aint nothing but the common flu, no big deal


The stuff that sentence alone you can guarantee you've triggered so many of these people on here&#128514;


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Uca5 said:


> View attachment 441235


The entire culture of Amazon is a bizarre dehumanizing cult. All of these stupid code words are as dystopic as they come. All it took was orientation and a soul-sucking onboarding video and a little bit of research on YouTube for me to discover that I wanted nothing to do with working for Amazon and probably won't be purchasing anything from them ever again even if it's 50% cheaper than anywhere else. They really are an evil company.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> The entire culture of Amazon is a bizarre dehumanizing cult. All of these stupid code words are as dystopic as they come. All it took was orientation and a soul-sucking onboarding video and a little bit of research on YouTube for me to discover that I wanted nothing to do with working for Amazon and probably won't be purchasing anything from them ever again even if it's 50% cheaper than anywhere else. They really are an evil company.


LOL. It's just a job.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> geesh, i will gladly work at any facility where someone caught the covid19 bug
> 
> aint nothing but the common flu, no big deal


Except it's not. It's already killed more people in the US in the last month than the flu has killed in the last 6 months. The flu has a vaccine. This virus doesn't. Stop downplaying it.


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

I stopped delivering for Flex 2 weeks ago, no blocks, only very hard deliveries in Los Angeles that the Prime guys probably refused to deliver. Malibu and Santa Monica are a pain in the ass. Will return for sure after all the Uber Ants and taxi drivers go back to their biz.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Leoncio said:


> I stopped delivering for Flex 2 weeks ago, no blocks, only very hard deliveries in Los Angeles that the Prime guys probably refused to deliver. Malibu and Santa Monica are a pain in the ass. Will return for sure after all the Uber Ants and taxi drivers go back to their biz.


Rosemead has blocks available several times a week.


----------

